# Onkyo to replace Audyssey AMC1 mics



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Audyssey has announced that Onkyo will replace the ACM1 mics with a ACM1H mic . here is the posting on another forum that announced that Onkyo would make good the replacement of the wrong mic shipped with some Onkyo AVR's 

Statement & info ===> 
.....................................................................................................................
Onkyo Mic Resolution
Onkyo has informed us that they will exchange the microphone for any customer who has the ACM-1 by providing them with an ACM-1H.

The contact information is:
Tel : 201-785-2600 (select “Product support” option)
or email: [email protected]

We were not given contact info for outside the US, but I assume that the regional Onkyo offices can be contacted via their web page.

I want to thank all the members who raised the issue and those that provided us with their microphones to help us figure out how to solve this mystery. Please don't send us any more mics at this point. All of you that did will receive a replacement from Audyssey.
__________________
Chris



......................................................................................................................................


As I have experienced the wrong mic has made for the wrong settings .. I for one have a ACM1H now & the difference over the settings & sound is jaw dropping after using the ACM1H mic over the mis-packaged ACM1 with both my TX-NR807 & my TX-SR707


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this only with the older 707 and 807 model or it's possible with newer series 608, 708 and 808 ? Also how do you know if you have the wrong micro? Is it written on it somewhere?


----------



## viccmw (Dec 15, 2010)

The only way to identify is to see the box that the mic came in. The correct mic should have the label ACM-1H on the box.

Alas, I have discarded my mic box - I have the 608 and was wondering the same too. I have posted a query at the AVS forum. Will update when I get something. If some of you know it here - do let me know and I will delete my post at AVS


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I discarded this box too :clap:

I will check in my AV receiver box if I still have it. But I'm not even sure mine came in a box. It was wrapped in bubble foam I think and that all.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Steeve-O said:


> I think I discarded this box too :clap:
> 
> I will check in my AV receiver box if I still have it. But I'm not even sure mine came in a box. It was wrapped in bubble foam I think and that all.


 get one anyway ,removes all doubt of if it's right or not


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

At least it has been recognised and Kudos to Onkyo for great customer service in replacing all the mics!


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Emailed Onkyo USA and told them that I live in Canada and that I discarded my setup mic box so I couldn't know if I had a deffective unit. They asked me my Serial # and shipping address and told me that they would ship me a mic just in case it was not the good one. Great customer service A+


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Even tho I have a 1007 that I purchased over a year ago I went and checked just for S&G's and Im good to go. I'm happy that this issue was resolved by Onkyo and the info was passed...and kudos to The HTShack.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I emailed Onkyo as well. They sent me two pictures of the mic plugs. one was gold with ridges on the plastic, the other was silver without. Mine is silver with ridges! argh. Emailed them back, hopefully they'll figure it out... They did seem quite responsive, only took 2 days to get an email back.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

from what I understand, the boxes were misprinted. I have a onkyo 876 and had ACM-1 printed on my box. I sent the mic to Chris(Audyssey) and he sent me the correct mic back. From what I gathered, I had the correct mic the whole time, just the wrong box. So the box is not the determining factor. I would email chris.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder, has anyone else out there found that the ASEQ measures different than their Onkyo AVR "trim levels"? 

If I set my ASEQ to -0- for both of my subs I have found that when I run my AVR Audy that my sub trim levels tend to be maxed at -15 or just about that level. In return I have began to set the level of both subs with the ASEQ to around -3 then the AVR sets the trim around -9 to -10.

I have also found that when I run Audy with the AVR that my SPL meter shows around 68db for each speaker.

I haven't had any problem with this for I do not change the trim levels after I run my Audy and was instructed to not if I used DynEQ. But I was wondering if this may be due to the mic " my box is the "h" model " or just two different Audy sources.

I have chatted with ole Devil Dog Doug concerning this but it was before any mention of the problems with Onkyo's and the mics.


Just curious if there are any thoughts....if this question does not belong here then I appologize and I will open a new thread.


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

I have 3 of these microphones. They are for a TX-NR906, a PR-SC886 and a SVS AS-EQ1. I have all the boxes and microphones labeled so I don't confuse them. All the boxes are labeled ACM1 and all appear identical with silver coloured jacks with ridges (4 dashed lines and a solid line repeating around the plastic barrel of the jack).


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

that sounds like the ACM-1H


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure if this might help peopel out or not.. I am not sure which version of the mic I have but I inclided the picture.. I have an Onk 808 .. so it would be good to know if I have the 1 or 1H..











Cheers..


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

looks like the acm1-h


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

That looks like the 3 I have but as I said they all came in boxes printed ACM1.
No wonder there is a lot of confusion about these mics!


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

IrishStout said:


> Not sure if this might help peopel out or not.. I am not sure which version of the mic I have but I inclided the picture.. I have an Onk 808 .. so it would be good to know if I have the 1 or 1H..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received my remplacement mic from Onkyo this week. They sent it via Fedex and received it in less than a week and I live in Canada! What a great customer service.

It's written ACM1-H on the box and look exactly like this one it this picture with the same connector.


----------

